# New Router for Kobalt Router Table



## Sergeant Slingshot (May 10, 2021)

Hey all, I'm new to the forum and look forward to learning! I have the Kobalt router table combo. I enjoy it and it works fine, but I want to upgrade to a variable speed router. I've started making a lot of things from HDPE, and and having trouble with tear out along curved edges that I believe can be remedied if I'm not spinning at 25,000 RPMs constantly. 
I don't want to spend an arm and a leg, but I do want something worth buying that's variable speed and will mount to the table I have. I've already looked to see if Kobalt makes a variable speed version of their router. They do, but only in a battery powered version for hand use only. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated! 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

Is this what you have? https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-Fixed-Corded-Router-with-Table-Included/1000318615

I looked at the pdf manual for it, seems the table only has mounting holes for the included router, it is likely that another company makes the router for Kobalt but I don't know who, hard to know what other routers have the same screw pattern. If the diameter of the router base is compatible with your table you can drill holes for a different screw pattern.

Will you be routing wood with the table or only HDPE? What are the longest edges you will be routing? I started with a Bosch table comparable to yours, and quickly wanted something larger, but I work with wood up to 8' long. Whether to stay with the table you have depends in part on what projects you want to do in the next few years.

For a variable speed router I like the DeWalt DW618, a mid size with 1/4" and 1/2" collets. I don't know your power requirements, if you don't need a lot of power and just use 1/4" shank bits you can get a compact/palm router, that will save $.

Please tell us how thick the HDPE is, what kind of bits you use, etc, hopefully someone here will be able to give you a better answer. I've only sawn HDPE.


----------



## Sergeant Slingshot (May 10, 2021)

Bob Bengal said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Is this what you have? https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-Fixed-Corded-Router-with-Table-Included/1000318615
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the router/table combo I have. The HDPE I'm working with is anywhere from 1/4 thick to 3/4 thick (6-18mm), and the pieces are never more than 6'' long. I make custom slingshots from it, and I use round over bits for the edges and 1/4'' cutting bits to make the band grooves. Here's an example of what I'm working with. Started on it yesterday
















Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

Cool, I wondered if it was slingshots from your avatar. So the table you have is plenty big enough. As I said before I don't know if a compact router would be right for you. You might ask the HDPE supplier or the bit company what bit speed etc they recommend.

How are you cutting the overall shape from a sheet of HDPE? If I was doing slingshots from plywood I'd:
cut a rectangle with a table saw or hand held circular saw, cut to a 1/16" of the shape with a scroll saw, then with a template cut to line on the router table.


----------



## Sergeant Slingshot (May 10, 2021)

Bob Bengal said:


> Cool, I wondered if it was slingshots from your avatar. So the table you have is plenty big enough. As I said before I don't know if a compact router would be right for you. You might ask the HDPE supplier or the bit company what bit speed etc they recommend.
> 
> How are you cutting the overall shape from a sheet of HDPE? If I was doing slingshots from plywood I'd:
> cut a rectangle with a table saw or hand held circular saw, cut to a 1/16" of the shape with a scroll saw, then with a template cut to line on the router table.


No I cut the initial shape with a scroll saw and then go to the router. The round over bit works much better at shaping the edges than a dremel, with the exception of the aforementioned tear out 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

And bit speed partly depends on the cutting diameter of the bit, so you might use a lower RPM for a round over bit than a 1/4 spiral.


----------



## Sergeant Slingshot (May 10, 2021)

Bob Bengal said:


> And bit speed partly depends on the cutting diameter of the bit, so you might use a lower RPM for a round over bit than a 1/4 spiral.


That's my issue, I can't lower the speed with the router I have now. 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not sure whether your router is a soft start model or not. If it is not a soft start router, you may be able to purchase a separate speed controller that works like a rheostat to control the speed of the rotor. I don't have one of these myself and I recall that they are not compatible with soft start routers, but if yours is not soft start a separate speed controller might be worth trying. I think they cost around $20-$25 on Amazon, And I see Rockler has one that will handle up to 25 A for about $60. Harbor Freight may have one That is less expensive. But if you're router has a soft start, you may wish to see if it will work with any speed controller.


----------



## Sergeant Slingshot (May 10, 2021)

It's not a soft start to my knowledge. It's wide open from the flip of the switch

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

If you Google "Harbor Freight variable speed router controller", there are some references to the HF device and to some YouTube videos with references to other videos on other speed controllers. This may be something that will give you an economical solution. You might also want to call the tech staff at Rockler and ask them about their product.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, very interesting first post. Welcome. The rheostat speed controller is a likely solution. If you're going to get a new router, I suggest you go for the Bosch 1617 EVSPK kit. Plenty of power, accessories up the kazoo, great customer service.

Have you checked closely for a speed control? The Bosch has a tiny dial on top and so do many others. DeWalt is pretty good, but I don't much like its raising/lowering mechanism, but that's a personal preference. 

Many tables are drilled in a fairly standard pattern, so you might not need to drill new holes at all. Attached is a guide showing the hole patterns for various routers. You can see that there are only a few patterns out there, so if you get a new router, you can use this pattern to determine the hole layout.









If you drill your own holes for a new router, use the base plate from the router to mark the layout of the holes. Use a drill press and drill the first to a little wider than the threaded screw you're going to mount it with. Then drill a second hole a little bigger than the head of the threaded screw. This will give you a little wiggle room. Drill using a drill press if you have one, or at least a guide to hold your bits as vertical as possible.

Also attached is a cross section drawing of the stepped hole I mentioned.


----------



## dmengland45 (Oct 1, 2019)

Sergeant Slingshot said:


> Hey all, I'm new to the forum and look forward to learning! I have the Kobalt router table combo. I enjoy it and it works fine, but I want to upgrade to a variable speed router. I've started making a lot of things from HDPE, and and having trouble with tear out along curved edges that I believe can be remedied if I'm not spinning at 25,000 RPMs constantly.
> I don't want to spend an arm and a leg, but I do want something worth buying that's variable speed and will mount to the table I have. I've already looked to see if Kobalt makes a variable speed version of their router. They do, but only in a battery powered version for hand use only. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


mlcs hasa decent one - fairly cheap MLCS Router Speed Control and Billy Pedal Foot Switches


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess that you tried with a thin last pass? Start with the bit lower than the desired height and then do another 'finish' pass.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I replaced my burned-out speed controller with one from MLCS but then I found that Harbor Freight had the exact same one for half the price so I went with that one.


----------



## the bdb (May 28, 2021)

Curious if the OP has had success with adding a variable speed control. I also own the Kobalt fixed corded router and purchased the MLCS variable speed control box. While it's not brushless or soft start (to my knowledge), I haven't been able to get the router to work with the MLCS box; it runs when on "full," but won't start when on "variable," even with the dial turned up to max. Any thoughts? I assume this the router, but willing to try other variable speed control boxes.


----------



## kfd82 (May 28, 2021)

Page 18 of the manual states that the Kobalt router does have a soft start feature.


----------



## the bdb (May 28, 2021)

kfd82 said:


> Page 18 of the manual states that the Kobalt router does have a soft start feature.


Thank you! I guess it's non-starter then for me... pun intended.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @the bdb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @kfd82


----------



## Mark64 (Aug 1, 2021)

I also have the kobalt router table combo. the router is a soft start and speed controlers do not work as i have gotten 3 from grizzly saying they should work and did not want them returned.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi @Mark64 , welcome to the forum


----------



## Mark64 (Aug 1, 2021)

jw2170 said:


> Hi @Mark64 , welcome to the forum


Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mark, not sure from your comment if you need any help, or just advising of an issue with that set up? I replaced the soft start controller on my Triton TRA001 and no problems...

Is that a home brand for Lowes?


----------



## Mark64 (Aug 1, 2021)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Mark, not sure from your comment if you need any help, or just advising of an issue with that set up? I replaced the soft start controller on my Triton TRA001 and no problems...
> 
> Is that a home brand for Lowes?


Appreciate it. Yes it is from lowes. I took the too cap off yesterday and looked at tge soft start controller. Found a Little tiny screw you need a jewlers screw driver on. Turned it in (adjusted it ) as it was running and got it set right at 14,000 - 15000 rpm for my bigger bits i use. This will work well as i have a variable speed skill router that will not fit table but works great by hand.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mark.


----------



## Mark64 (Aug 1, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum Mark.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Mark64 (Aug 1, 2021)

Sergeant Slingshot said:


> Hey all, I'm new to the forum and look forward to learning! I have the Kobalt router table combo. I enjoy it and it works fine, but I want to upgrade to a variable speed router. I've started making a lot of things from HDPE, and and having trouble with tear out along curved edges that I believe can be remedied if I'm not spinning at 25,000 RPMs constantly.
> I don't want to spend an arm and a leg, but I do want something worth buying that's variable speed and will mount to the table I have. I've already looked to see if Kobalt makes a variable speed version of their router. They do, but only in a battery powered version for hand use only. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


Ok i did not say this and do not recommend any form of modification to your router. "some people (electrical types) " have taken off the top cap and underneath is a silver plate with a really tiny screw on the side so i am told. They say if you turn in the tiny screw tighter it will slow down the speed. have not tried it myself as mine is new and do want to void the warranty which i am sure it would do.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

that is very correct Mark - tinkering with any tool can void a warranty, if it is in effect.
also - modifying any power tool, no matter what it is, outside of the manufacturer's specification, could lead to serious personal injury. (not to mention ruining the tool).


----------



## John Simpson (Sep 28, 2021)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hi, very interesting first post. Welcome. The rheostat speed controller is a likely solution. If you're going to get a new router, I suggest you go for the Bosch 1617 EVSPK kit. Plenty of power, accessories up the kazoo, great customer service.
> 
> Have you checked closely for a speed control? The Bosch has a tiny dial on top and so do many others. DeWalt is pretty good, but I don't much like its raising/lowering mechanism, but that's a personal preference.
> 
> ...


Your diagram was a great time saver! Thanks. I spent hours the other day trying to get my new router mounted to the plate and no matter how hard I tried I couldn't match up the holes. With your diagram I found it in 5 minutes.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @John Simpson


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day John, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sergeant Slingshot (May 10, 2021)

Hey all, I didn't realize how many comments were on this thread! No, I haven't attempted to add variable speed to it. Upon further research, it isn't something that should be done. Adding variable speed to a soft start router can be extremely dangerous. It can cause the router to overheat and catch fire. That being said, I have found a Makita compact router with variable speed at my local Home Depot for $89. I'm wondering now if it can be mounted to my table? I've searched online but can't find anything about putting different routers on the table 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrowley (Dec 12, 2021)

Hello!
I have the same Kobalt router-table combo and I want to bypass the soft start module.

I am hoping some of you might be able to help me figure out what to do.
Here are some pics


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @mcrowley ,

Just curious, why do you want to bypass the soft start?


----------



## mcrowley (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi James!

The router does not have variable speed. In order to use an external speed controller, I need to bypass the soft-start module.



jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, @mcrowley ,
> 
> Just curious, why do you want to bypass the soft start?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @mcrowley


----------

